# Please help keep K9 Veterans Day alive



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know I posted about K-9 Veterans Day before, but for those who don't remember, it's a national effort to create a day to remember military and police working K-9's. The website is http://www.k9veteransday.org

Unfortunately, I received an email this morning letting me know that Joe White, the driving force behind K-9 Veterans Day has passed away unexpectedly early on Saturday morning.

Joe's wife, Sally, is hoping that someone out there will pick it up and run with it, so that Joe's idea of K-9 Veterans Day, which he worked so hard for for several years, does not die. If you have any dog clubs or dog people, PLEASE pass the link and information about the project on to them, and let's see if we can keep K-9 Veterans Day going.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks Chris. I'll post a link to their site on my blog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I've put an announcement and a link from our Animal Services 2000 site.

I started to send an email to them, but it was getting too involved (past my limited computer knowledge on how to proceed at step 3 I believe) so I stopped.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

TJ, if you're trying to email the K-9 Veterans Day folks (Joe's wife Sally receives the emails), the email is [email protected]


----------



## altius (Oct 4, 2011)

*Veterans Day 2011*

For more info related Veterans Day 2011, Quotes, Poems, Celebrations, Activities and many more visit altiusdirtectory.com 

Veterans Day 2011‚ History‚ Veterans Day Proclamation‚ Date, Traditions‚ Observed‚ Veterans Day USA‚ Poems‚ Games.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Good bump (although it is kind of spammy) with info on the regular Veteran's Day. Has anyone heard of any progress on a K-9 Veteran's Day.


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

The last time I heard about this, I thought it was a done deal. There should definitely be a K9 Veterans day...


----------

